# big bass pics



## SOSmith (Mar 21, 2008)

To give you an idea I'm 6'4 350. Caught and released


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

That one will make your day ( or year ) for sure. Nice pig!


----------



## SOSmith (Mar 21, 2008)

After leaving went and got 10 bucks wotrh lottery tickets. Also did release her back for another time


----------



## topwater (Dec 22, 2004)

nice fish!


----------



## OhJoe (Mar 9, 2010)

Wowser! Now thats a fish! with its winter Beer gut and all Good luck topping that one this year.

Congratulations!


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

look at the belly on that thing lol nice fish


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

*"Would you look at That"* -Ed Bassmaster 

Greeeaatt Catch!!


For some perspective:


----------



## young-gun-fisher (Jan 19, 2011)

That thing is so fat his eyes are barely staying in his head!!!


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

WOW !!! THAT is a FISH ! Well done!


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm 6' tall and 250lbs. I thought that I made fish look small, so I can understand the proportions issue. Nice fish for sure.


----------



## amhippi (Mar 18, 2011)

Very nice... Farm pond special? I thought I was successful my first time out this year... had a nice 4lbs on the nose... 20 incher.


----------



## SOSmith (Mar 21, 2008)

Really really close to 74 and 128 intersection


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Amazing bass, congratulations!


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Wow!! Thats a heck of a way to start the year!
Congratulations!


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

That reminds me a lot of a nine pounder I caught at Santee Cooper back when I was in the Navy. I also caught it on a black plastic worm. It is on my wall right now.


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

how close to 74 and 128? thats not from white water is it ?


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

i have further investigated your picture i know what lake that is . . . . how do you get permission ?


----------



## SOSmith (Mar 21, 2008)

Its top secret.


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

are you the owner ? i know of people doin good for catfish in that lake i asked the guy i saw and he said he knew the owner. i thought of sneaking into it but have not how much did that fish weigh?


----------



## SOSmith (Mar 21, 2008)

Around 8 give or take I think.


----------



## River Anglin (Feb 18, 2008)

Somehow I missed this thread when you posted it. Wow! That's a freaking giant for Ohio.


----------

